# Breeding Corns



## haydoms (Jan 11, 2008)

When breeding corns is there any problem with regards size difference. (I know to bear in mind 3ft 3ys 300gm) What i'm meaning really is that would it be a problem if the male is twice as big as the female? (her 350g him 670)

Cheers

Si


----------



## scottswald (Aug 9, 2010)

i know the female should be roughly at least this size but what about the male? i've heard he can be a lot smaller?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

If the male is mature is in the 300g range then he would have no trouble with a really big girl. Just wouldn't stick a young 200g with a 600g girl but he would do the job with a 300g girl. Just use your judgement, some younger smaller males do a good job regardless of the difference, others just don't seem to be able to get a grip on girls bigger than them. As always it's down to the snake, put them together, corns generally go straight at it if ready so you will soon know, maybe don't leave him in more than an afternoon in case he can't get a good grip and is wearing himself out too much.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I tried a similar pairing a few years back with a 200g male and a 700+g female - he had no chance!


----------



## haydoms (Jan 11, 2008)

the other way round... large male (670g) smaller female (350g) would this be ok?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

haydoms said:


> the other way round... large male (670g) smaller female (350g) would this be ok?


I am no expert but from experience 350 gram corns are generally rather slender and a fair way off being able to cope well with breeding. i would say that you need her much bigger to breed.


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Austin Allegro said:


> I am no expert but from experience 350 gram corns are generally rather slender and a fair way off being able to cope well with breeding. i would say that you need her much bigger to breed.


Most corns can breed perfectly fine at around 300g and 3 feet long.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

haydoms said:


> the other way round... large male (670g) smaller female (350g) would this be ok?


Actually this way round for difference works well, I had a beast of a caramel boy he was successful with a few females one season including a girl half his weight, she had a good first clutch of somewhere in the mid twenties.

I find if one part of the pairing is experienced then you tend to get them lock quicker. Two newbs together can take them a little while for them to both get the hang of it :lol2:


----------



## haydoms (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers guys  :2thumb:


----------



## Shiver (Apr 6, 2009)

I've found my bigger male pairings are a lot more successful.. 800g+ Males to females around half the size. may just be iv'e got 2 or 3 randy boys but they jump on and get the job done straight away..

That said.. a bigger girl will give you a bigger clutch..


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Thought I would drop a message to say I found this thread quite helpful as I am trying to breed two pairs of corn snakes.
I have a 515g male with a 650g female (she is a beast in comparison to him and they are both virgins)!
Then I have a 492g male (16 year old virgin) with a 314g female (I was told she has layed before).
The first pair seemed to get off really well when I introduced them. They were doing the jerk dance but no mating as of yet.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I have used males from around 80 grams. I tend to try though to go for 150 up. They can make this weight in 7-8-9 months.
I dont put 150 gram males with big girls, but they would have no issues with girls 300-400 max. 
I tend to not use larger snakes at all, I have found my females over 600 g have had more problems than female under half their weight.
I like mine usually around 400-450 grams, and usually the males are similar weight. Having massive males against smaller females is a personal thing, i dont like to have them more than 100-150 grams or so bigger really, they may not get their way at all, but they wont leave the females alone. I know thats the whole point, but If the female is not ready she simply wont do it.
My current heaviest corn is around 600 grams, but she was brought that size and is an experienced mother, or egg layer lol..


----------



## haydoms (Jan 11, 2008)

Cheers Nige, she is one of your girls :2thumb: absolutley fantastic girl feeds fine just hasn't grown as quick as him ;-)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

You do get that from time to time.
one of my recent examples, I sold a snake in 09 as a baby, he was quite big then, about 40 grams or so (corn), I had kept back very slow feeding female. 
The female eventually started feeding as is name with the same person, shes about 15 grams, the male is way over 200.. same litter lol.. 
even good feeders, sometimes I get one that just grows twice as quick, yet eats the same amount.


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

this season i will be using a female around the 700g mark and a male of around 900g.....


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> I have used males from around 80 grams. I tend to try though to go for 150 up. They can make this weight in 7-8-9 months.
> I dont put 150 gram males with big girls, but they would have no issues with girls 300-400 max.
> I tend to not use larger snakes at all, I have found my females over 600 g have had more problems than female under half their weight.
> I like mine usually around 400-450 grams, and usually the males are similar weight. Having massive males against smaller females is a personal thing, i dont like to have them more than 100-150 grams or so bigger really, they may not get their way at all, but they wont leave the females alone. I know thats the whole point, but If the female is not ready she simply wont do it.
> My current heaviest corn is around 600 grams, but she was brought that size and is an experienced mother, or egg layer lol..


Does it depend on the corn on whether it can reach 150g when it's 7-9 months old or is it a case of feeding it up? My male lavender that I bought from you at Kempton is now 6 months old and weighs about 40g, and I feed him a fuzzy mouse every 5 days (about to start offering two), he's getting really thick, about the width of an index finger, but I don't think there's any way he'd even make 100g by the time he's 9 months old, should he be making that weight at that age?


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

here is a couple of pics of my pair......

him..



















her..









steve


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

manda88 said:


> Does it depend on the corn on whether it can reach 150g when it's 7-9 months old or is it a case of feeding it up? My male lavender that I bought from you at Kempton is now 6 months old and weighs about 40g, and I feed him a fuzzy mouse every 5 days (about to start offering two), he's getting really thick, about the width of an index finger, but I don't think there's any way he'd even make 100g by the time he's 9 months old, should he be making that weight at that age?


 Its all on the individual. as it happens, that lavender weighs more than any 2010 baby I have, so you're done well.
He might not mate at 200 grams, let alone 100, so its not as simple as getting them to 100, but most will try and mate at that age.. some wont have a clue, but they will try something, they just dont know what they are ment to do lol.
There is every chance he could make 100g in 3 or 4 months from now, you have done the hardest work. upto 25-30 is often the most time consuming.
You may though find you have to wait until later in the year, or even next year with him.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> Its all on the individual. as it happens, that lavender weighs more than any 2010 baby I have, so you're done well.
> He might not mate at 200 grams, let alone 100, so its not as simple as getting them to 100, but most will try and mate at that age.. some wont have a clue, but they will try something, they just dont know what they are ment to do lol.
> There is every chance he could make 100g in 3 or 4 months from now, you have done the hardest work. upto 25-30 is often the most time consuming.
> You may though find you have to wait until later in the year, or even next year with him.


He won't be doing any breeding until the girls are up to weight anyway, so he's got plenty of time to reach his full potential  The female granite I picked up from you along with the bloodred is the biggest out of all of them by a long shot, I've just introduced her to small mice and she weighs 56g as of today! Really pleased with how well she's doing. The bloodred weighs 17g as of yesterday so even though there's only 2 weeks age difference, the size difference is massive!

She's just about to shed, she's usually much lighter and brighter









Sorry for hijacking your thread, OP :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

My largest is the bloodred brother, the one I thought was a cinder blood lol.. hes around 30 I think.. I cant believe you have one at 50+...

might have hijacked it, but its all good info for people.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> My largest is the bloodred brother, the one I thought was a cinder blood lol.. hes around 30 I think.. I cant believe you have one at 50+...
> 
> might have hijacked it, but its all good info for people.


She's miles bigger than any of the others I have, the rest are all between 17-25g not including the lavender, all of them have grown really quick apart from the bloodred really, she's only missed a couple of meals since coming back but she's onto fuzzies now so hopefully she'll have a growth spurt soon. The granite has put on 16g since Christmas day, it's mental!


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

just had an interesting offer should i choose to breed my amel this year, a friend of mine has offered me the use of her snow.....

is the pairing snow to amel better than my pairing??


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

baitman said:


> just had an interesting offer should i choose to breed my amel this year, a friend of mine has offered me the use of her snow.....
> 
> is the pairing snow to amel better than my pairing??


It depends what the hets are really, if you paired the amel with the anery then you'd get all normals het for anery and amel, and if you paired the amel to the snow then you'd get amels het anery, not sure if you'd get normals or not.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd probably go for the snow out of the 2.. although you may have to split a clutch.. so depends on the deal with the owner of the snow I suppose. 
if you dont have a snow, this combo could well produce you a couple.


----------

